# Entwurf für Deckblatt. Wie findet ihr's



## themadman (8. Dezember 2005)

Servus Leute,

Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von meinem ersten Entwurf für den Teil eines Deckblattes für unsere Abizeitung haltet.

Motto dürfte ja zu sehen sein "ABIWOOD and the goes to..."

Wäre über evtl. Änderungs-/Verbesserungsvorschläge sehr dankbar.
Auch eine andere Idee wie man das Motto noch gestalten könnte wäre hilfreich... dann hab ich eine neue Inspiration und kann einen weiteren Entwurf machen.

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe

MfG
Mike


----------



## oscarr (8. Dezember 2005)

Wie war die Frage? Das hier  mal gelesen?

Solltest Du das nicht besser mit deinen Mitschülern besprechen?


----------



## themadman (8. Dezember 2005)

Mir geht es nur um die gestalterische Sache und die Farben etc.

Aa ist es hilfreich Leute zu fragen, welche mehr Ahnung von Grafik&Design haben als meine Mitschüler.

Danke für den Link, war mir neu und habe es aber zur Kenntnis genommen!

Wäre es evtl. auch möglich, dass ein Moderator den Beitrag in die Creative Lounge verschiebt


----------



## Duddle (8. Dezember 2005)

Erstmal find ich das Format sehr seltsam. Obwohl es in gedruckter Form vielleicht doch was hermacht.
 Der Himmel ist einfach nur hässlich. Auch wenn der so im Originalbild sein sollte, er sieht zu  künstlich aus. Generell ist das Bild teilweise zu übersättigt in meinen Augen. Gerade der eigentlich unwichtige Himmel (da kommt ja sicher noch Text drauf) lenkt zu stark von der Bildmitte ab.

 Das ABI geht in eine gute Richtung, obwohl der Übergang noch nicht ideal ist. Das H könnte besser verdeckt sein.
 Soll das wie ein Transparent über dem echten Schriftzug wirken?
 Der Spruch dagegen versinkt fast schon ungesehen. Dann vielleicht aus der Retusche rauslassen und in den richtigen Text bringen, der da noch drüber kommt.


 Duddle


----------



## Bardiel (9. Dezember 2005)

Das erste was mir jetzt etwas negativ auffält sind die Wolken, die sehen meiner Meinung nach etwas seltsam aus. Sind die aus dem Foto oder hast du die selbst reingemacht?


----------



## helaukoenig (9. Dezember 2005)

Also, einmal davon ab, dass dies hier eigentlich kein showroom ist, sage ich mal:

 - der Himmel sollte noch mal bearbeiet werden, da er das Motiv erdrückt (s.o)
 - die Farben sind übersättigt, das Bild wird dir im Druck zulaufen.
 - die Zeile "and the oscar .. " sieht aus, wie angeklebt und wird von ABIWOOD erdrückt.

 Wenn du "Holly" wegretouschierst und stattdessen ABI einsetzt, dann können wir noch mal drüber reden.


----------



## Sk3l3tor (15. Dezember 2005)

Wie schon 20 mal gesagt: Kein Showroom, aber ich denke, helfen kann man trotzdem´.  

Ich fänd es besser, wenn man halt diese Hollywood-Landschaft nimmt und "Abi" in der gleichen art einfach davor schreibt. Dieses "überklebte" sieht meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht gut aus.


----------

